# Podría pasar algo un motor si gira a mas RPM de las nominales



## tjdor (Feb 27, 2009)

Alguien sabe que pasaría si se hace girar un motor a mas revoluciones (por medio de un variador) de las que giraría si se conecta a la red normal?

Se podrían quemar los bobinados del motor por poca refrigeración?


----------



## jim_17 (Feb 27, 2009)

Pues tu mismo te has contestado, depende de la temperatura que aguante el bobinado.


----------



## javielchispas (Feb 28, 2009)

Si conectado a la "red nomal" mides el consumo y su intensidad te dice que va sobrado, puedes sobrerrevolucionarle sin problemas (cada motor aguanta un rango máximo). Después de instalado,  ponle la pinza (antes de variador) y compara.
Ten en cuenta que el propio variador te va a proteger el motor. 

Yo he tenido motores pequeños a 80 Hz en funcionamiento continuado, y sin ningún problema.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Feb 28, 2009)

Tendria que decir que tipo de mortor es, pero si el motor es de alterna no creo que pueda girar mas de lo nominal, si es trifasico menos que  menos su velocidad dependera de la frecuencia de la red y de la cantidad de polos del motor. 

Si es de continua, para que gire mas rapido le tenes que aumentar el voltaje, por ende aumenta los watt que consume, las vueltas y el calor que puede disipar, llevando a quemar el bobinado. 

Suponiendo que sea un motor marciano y no se quemen los bobinados, tambien tenes que ver si los rodamientos estan acordes a la velocidad de rodamiento .

En fin, no es recomendable que le metas mas tension de la nominal a nada. 

Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Feb 28, 2009)

Los motores a partir de 70Hz se reduce rapidamente su vida principalmente en los rodamientos, no se quemara pero durara menos de lo esperado.

Lo mejor es añadirle un bloque de engranajes. 

Y  si bajas demasiado las revoluciones tambien sufre el motor, principalmente en problemas de disipacion al reducirse el caudal  del ventilador incorporado en el eje, se sulociona facilmente añadiendolse un ventilador externo similar a los de PC para la tension de red.

Lo mejor es añadirle un bloque de engranajes.


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 28, 2009)

tjdor dijo:
			
		

> Alguien sabe que pasaría si se hace girar un motor a mas revoluciones (por medio de un variador) de las que giraría si se conecta a la red normal?


Y cuanto es _mas revoluciones_?  el 10% ?  el doble ?  el triple? ....

Con carga nominal?  sin carga?


----------



## krit (Feb 28, 2009)

Por lo que veo estas hablando de un motor asincrono trifasico.

Estos motores se suelen devanar con uno, dos o tres pares de polos (por fase) por lo que con una frecuencia de red de 50 Hz. (la que hay en España) se obtienen 3000,1500 y 750 rpm. Esta es la velocidad a la que cambia la polaridad en el estator del motor.
El rotor tiende a seguir al estator pero nunca lograra alcanzarlo por lo que las velocidades reales serian algo parecido a 2935,1450 y 710 rpm por ejemplo. En la placa del motor indica la velocidad real en vacio.
Logicamente con carga variaran un poco; todo depende del par resistente.

Para variar la velocidad lo normal hoy es conectaclos a variadores de frecuencia. Hasta hace unos años los variadores daban una frecuencia maxima de 120 Hz. Hoy los hay que dan hasta 500 Hz. lo cual es una locura porque estos motores no suelen estar preparados mecanicamente  para dar 10 veces su velocidad nominal.
Pero si que pueden trabajar sin ningun problema a 120 Hz ( 240% si la red es de 50Hz y 200% si es de 60).
En cuanto a calentarse el problema no es cuanto lo pasas de los 50Hz ya que a mas velocidad mayor refrigeracion, el problema es cuando lo bajas de 25 Hz. ya que probablemente necesite ventilacion asistida.

Logicamente si tu pones un motor de 3000 rpm a 50Hz a trabajar a 120 Hz. optienes en la salida 7200 rpm y para estas velocidades necesitas un rodamientos especiales y que mecanicamente este el rotor y lo que acoples a el muy bien equilibrado.
Normamente los motores de 3000 rpm se uasn para bombas centrifugas y no se suelen usar variadores para aumentarles mucho la velocidad ;si acaso se usan para reducirla o para evitar el esfuerzo que hacen al arrancar (se le da un tiempo de arranque de 5 o mas segundos y asi controlas el consumo inicial).

En los otros(los de 1500 y 750 rpm) es donde mas se emplean variadores ya que estos motores son los habituales en mecanismos de tracion, arrastre y otros tipos de bombas (de lobulos, mono...)

Asi que ya sabes, hasta 120 Hz sin problemas. Yo he probado algun motor en vacio y he logrado subirlo hasta los 150Hz.


----------



## tjdor (Mar 1, 2009)

Muchas gracias a todos por las respuestas.

En principio yo lo preguntaba porque quiero hacer un variador con un PIC en plan "chapucero" sin controlar el tiempo de arranque ni parada ni ninguno otro. 

De todas formas lo de aumentar las revoluciones del motor solo es una curiosidad que se me planteo, pero yo en principio solo lo quiero para reducir vueltas.

Entonces lo dicho, muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 1, 2009)

Si vas a reducir vueltas, turbina exterior , si o si !

Un dato aparte del post

En motores de CC de alta potencia, digamos !.000 Hp como los que se usaban en molinos de azucar por ejemplo, la alimentación de campo y rotor eran siempre independientes (se regula por rotor) y si se quemaba algúno de los 6 rectificadores (ya que son trifásicos), y se reducía el campo, contrariamante a lo que supondríamos, el motor se embala, si, bajo carga,  y corría el riesgo de que se centrifugara el bobinado y explotara. Explota mecánicamente todo el motor.
He visto capataces salir rajando al sonar la alarma por el peligro que suponía!
Cortaban la luz desde un seccionador general bajo carga desde afuera  JEJE


----------



## IMASDPIC (Oct 30, 2011)

yo he tenido motores conectados en variadores vectoriales a mas hercios de los que pone la placa 
y han funcionado a la perfección ahora si te diré que ojo con la temperatura del bobinado 
normalmente poníamos a la rejilla trasera del motor otro ventilador (ventilación forzada)
  así tanto si eran movimientos cortos como largos te aseguras que el chasis del motor y bobinas estén siempre  a buena temperatura ,ya que en muchas ocasiones los motores ejecutan movimientos cortos que los recalientan y las aspas del motor no dan para ventilarlo
un saludo


----------

